# ME NCEES 2001



## PEara (Mar 6, 2009)

In Question 531, I need help to understand, in answer key how did they calculate H(out) of turbine?

I know that H(in)=1457.2 is from super heat table with 2500psi @ 1000F, but I need to understand how to calculate H(out) :wacko:

"Sorry if attached files are a little fade, there is limitation on file size when uploading file"

Thanks


----------



## Agg97 (Mar 8, 2009)

PEara said:


> In Question 531, I need help to understand, in answer key how did they calculate H(out) of turbine?I know that H(in)=1457.2 is from super heat table with 2500psi @ 1000F, but I need to understand how to calculate H(out) :wacko:
> 
> "Sorry if attached files are a little fade, there is limitation on file size when uploading file"
> 
> Thanks


The problem states that the pressure is 1psia for the line between the Turbine and the condenser (not to be confused with the "extraction steam supply"). So, the enthalpy at that condition is a simple interpolation for 90% quality steam at 1 psia.

Agg97


----------



## PEara (Mar 8, 2009)

Agg97 said:


> The problem states that the pressure is 1psia for the line between the Turbine and the condenser (not to be confused with the "extraction steam supply"). So, the enthalpy at that condition is a simple interpolation for 90% quality steam at 1 psia.
> Agg97


:thankyou:


----------

